# Opinión de un crossover JBL



## es3a2x (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola me gustaria saber su opinion de este diagrama de "pasa altos" el punto de frecuencia es a 1.2 kHs y me esta siendo dificil el conseguir los condensadores (capacitores) de ese valor.
¿Que valor tendrian que ser los condensadores (capasitores)si quiero subir a 1.5 kHz la frecuencia? El driver que se va a usar es un JBL 2426H 8ohms.
Muchas gracias y ojala pudieran ayudarme.
Este es el link del crossover http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS Series/AS2212-STD.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2010)

Está mal el link...le falta una parte...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 5, 2010)

"Arregle" el link
http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS Series/AS2212-STD.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## es3a2x (Abr 6, 2010)

El enlaze  http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS%...AS2212-STD.pdf  muestra en la primera pagina en la parte baja derecha el diagrama del que les hablo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

El link sigue estando mal

El link de *"Timbuctuk"* esta *correcto*.
http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS Series/AS2212-STD.pdf

Puedes reemplazar los 2 capacitores de 18uF por uno solo de 33uF + otro de 2,2uF en paralelo, ambos no polarizados.


----------



## es3a2x (Abr 6, 2010)

Te agradesco la opcion. De inmediato la pruebo. Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El link sigue estando mal
> 
> El link de *"Timbuctuk"* esta *correcto*.
> http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS Series/AS2212-STD.pdf
> ...



¿Quien será ese tal "Timbuctuk"?


----------

